# Membership referral question



## dmharris (Apr 20, 2015)

Do we get any perks for referring members to join TUG?  If so, how? TIA


----------



## DeniseM (Apr 20, 2015)

dmharris said:


> Do we get any perks for referring members to join TUG?  If so, how? TIA



When they join TUG, there is a place to put someone as a referral.


----------



## Passepartout (Apr 20, 2015)

The 'perk' I get from suggesting that folks join TUG is the warm fuzzy feeling that I've pointed them to something that will give them untold joy in their life at a tiny cost. That's enough.


----------



## TUGBrian (Apr 20, 2015)

yes, every member who joins is asked specifically who referred them.  if your name is put down you get a referral credit (and an email sent to you telling you)


----------



## DeniseM (Apr 20, 2015)

Brian - does the new member need to know the Tuggers user name?


----------



## TUGBrian (Apr 20, 2015)

either is fine.

most folks put their first and last names...some put bbs logins (Which ill then link to the users name).


----------



## dmharris (Apr 20, 2015)

TUGBrian said:


> yes, every member who joins is asked specifically who referred them.  if your name is put down you get a referral credit (and an email sent to you telling you)



And what is a referral credit good for?  Ice cream??


----------



## TUGBrian (Apr 20, 2015)

haha...6 months worth of membership extension or 3 free ad credits....members choice.


that said, I am also down to provide ice cream if thats what you want =)


----------



## gnorth16 (Jun 7, 2015)

I received a referral credit.  how do I put it towards extending my membership?


----------



## TUGBrian (Jun 7, 2015)

just reply to any TUG membership renewal email and tell us you want to extend with your credits (review or referral)...and we take care of it for you!


----------



## gnorth16 (Jun 7, 2015)

Perfect! Thanks.


----------

